# Anatolians Helping Cheetahs!



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Check out this article...pretty cool...

http://news.yahoo.com/dogs-cross-species-barrier-help-cheetahs-survive-081923293.html


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 13, 2013)

Saw that this morning. I thought it was pretty cool too. Just didn't post here because there are some who don't like Yahoo news articles!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2013)

There is an Anatolian breeder near me and they have sent some of their dogs to Africa to scare Cheetahs. I have also met some of thier dogs and they are the nicest dogs, they just wanted to be loved on. It amazes me how they can be so gentle and yet scare off a Cheetah.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone that tells you their LGD breed is the best tell them that Anatolians guard cheetahs! 

Go Anatolians!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 14, 2013)

Straw - that's only cause Shar's coats are too heavy/long for the HOT, African temperatures!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Straw - that's only cause Shar's coats are too heavy/long for the HOT, African temperatures!


   I know right... the shar would be in with Siberian Tigers!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Anyone that tells you their LGD breed is the best tell them that Anatolians guard cheetahs!
> 
> Go Anatolians!!


If you read the whole article it said that most of the companion dogs for the cheetahs in the zoo were rescues but that one was an Anatolian. So only one Anatolian is "guarding" the cheetahs! They also are companions for the cheetahs not so much guarding them. In Africa they are guarding against cheetahs by scaring them off and resulting in helping to preserve the cheetahs by keeping them from getting killed by farmers for threatening livestock.

So Straw !

Though I must say I was looking at the picture provided of the Anatolian that is the companion for the cheetah at the zoo and it didn't look purebred to me. Looked too furry to be purebred. It looked like it could have some GP in it. But then I'm basing my opinion off SHK Callie too!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2013)

We saw this when we visited the Safari Park last summer.   The dog ran the 100 meter run first because the cat won't go unless the dog runs it first.     The dog we saw was an Anatolian.  It was incredible watching the cheeta run.  Even more amazing than my greyhounds.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.cheetah.co.za/an_description.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatolian_Shepherd
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/03/0303_040303_cheetahs_2.html
http://www.cheetah.org/?nd=donate_detail&donation_id=7

So Marlow! I was talking about this, not the zoo thing up there.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.cheetah.co.za/an_description.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatolian_Shepherd
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/03/0303_040303_cheetahs_2.html
> http://www.cheetah.org/?nd=donate_detail&donation_id=7
> ...


Ok, pretty cool. But again they only deter the cheetahs, not guard them. They still guard flocks like they are bred to do. It's cool though that by doing their job they are helping to keep the cheetah from becoming endangered or extinct.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess your right. Not so much guarding them but keeping them alive so indirectly guarding them.  Go Anatolians!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh c'mon Straw...you KNOW Anatolians are just the most awesomest dogs on the planet! I mean if it weren't for Chuck Norris...Anatolians would be THE most feared thing on EARTH! 
Gus is cuddlier and fluffier though! (Probably a bigger dingbat too...but I LOVE her!)


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 14, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Saw that this morning. I thought it was pretty cool too. Just didn't post here because there are some who don't like Yahoo news articles!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon Straw...you KNOW Anatolians are just the most awesomest dogs on the planet! I mean if it weren't for Chuck Norris...Anatolians would be THE most feared thing on EARTH!
> Gus is cuddlier and fluffier though! (Probably a bigger dingbat too...but I LOVE her!)


great chuck norris joke!    

Gus is a bad-a** ..who are you kidding!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon Straw...you KNOW Anatolians are just the most awesomest dogs on the planet! I mean if it weren't for Chuck Norris...Anatolians would be THE most feared thing on EARTH!
> Gus is cuddlier and fluffier though! (Probably a bigger dingbat too...but I LOVE her!)


Yeah Coco...Gus is awesome! She's a great dog. I can't argue with your point about Anatolians being the most awesomest dogs on the planet but Gus is no slouch. lol


----------



## Grazer (Feb 14, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it's probably an Akbash.
See in Turkey there is no such thing as an Anatolian shepherd, over there they see the Kangal, the Akbash, the Yoruk and the Kars dog as all separate livestock guardian breeds.
In the 60's. the Americans and the English started importing all these LGD breeds from Turkey, but they decided that they are not all separate breeds but merely a variety within 1 breed.
So that's why all color patterns and markings are equally acceptable in the breed known as Anatolian shepherd. 

The chairman of the Turkish Shepherds Dogs Protection Society in Turkey and Turkish Kennel Club representative of the Turkish dogs Onur Kanli, explains that very well in his letter here: http://kangal.ca/breed-information/a-letter-by-onur-kanli-kangal-or-anatolian/ 


P.S. amazing article


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

Grazer said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information. I didn't know that. I've not done a ton of research and reading about LGD though. One day if we get enough land and need one I'll do plenty of research on them to find the right fit for us.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

That's why my favorite breeds are the Anatolian, the Kengal, and the Akbash. Turkey makes the best LGD's. hah


----------



## Grazer (Feb 15, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Grazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are most welcome 
Speaking of which, I have noticed that unfortunately for the more rare LGD breeds out there, it's often hard to find correct information on the internet. 
For some reason there are people who enjoy writing untruths about the less known breeds. I will never understand such behavior

@ Straw Hat Kikos, yes they sure do have awesome LGD breeds in Turkey


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeah...Straw....
But GRAZER and I know what the TRULY bestest breed is....SHARPLANINAC baby! (& it's MUCH LARGER and FURRIER cousin...the Caucasian Mountain dog...). :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the Shar but noting touches the Anatolian.


----------

